# Need advice



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I have had Mia for about a month now and we are still working on potty training her. She goes on her potty pad sometimes but other times she goes on the carpet! Why do you think she is doing this? It drives me nuts!!! We could be in the living room and she will walk right over to her pad (in the kitchen) and do her business!! But there are other times when she just goes in the living room!!!! What can I do??


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Awww, don't worry. She just can't hold it at her age. I remember those days







it wont be long though.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

They don't have the ability to control their bladder until about 6 months. When Molly was little, and not in her pen, I would take her outside every 15 minutes. So if Mia is up running around every 15 minutes lead her over to her pad. As she gets closer to the 6 month mark, you will be able to extend the time to 20, 30, 40, minutes. On the _day_ Molly turned 6 months old, I saw a huge improvement in her bladder control. From 6-9 months we were able to go out every hour. Now she is 1 yr old (her birthday is tomorrow), and she tells me she needs to go outside- it's usually every 2 hours or if she has just woken up or had a big play session.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

gosh.... when i got massimo at 8 weeks, it only took me days, maybe a week tops, to completely potty train him.... my house was much smaller then.... but he is a very obedient dog.

mini is 5 months old and driving me *insane* with her potty habits. she was doing great when i got her home. always using the pad. all of a sudden, just before the move, she started on the vinyl, now she's moved to the carpet. she will #1 or #2 *anyplace* she pleases, and with the new carpet being installed....it's really starting to get irritating. the girl's been reduced to wearing a diaper with a sanitary napkin (cut to fit) inside it. i just can't trust her. the more i work with her, the more time i spend and the more treats i dispense, the WORSE she gets! when she starts to potty, i calmly pick her up and say "nooo, nooo mini.... you potty here" and place her on her pad. she stands there, sometimes finishes and then walks away looking at me like i've inconvenienced her. in this new place, i don't think she's used the pad more than once on her own....and we've been here 2 weeks while the work is being done. i’ve been chasing her around cleaning up after her...it’s gotten quite tedious. and now that she's wearing a diaper, i have no idea how to tell when she's going. the way she sits with it on, it looks like she's always trying to potty or has a load in her drawers....the only indication i get when she's actually dropped a deuce is from the smell...and omg is it not fun to clean up after! 
i would train her to go outside, but it's much too cold and the snow is still pretty deep. i'm really at my wits end here..... the girl isn't stooopid, she knows some tricks...sit, dance, high five (that last one even massimo doesn't do!!), and she learned them in *minutes*.... but "come", "stay" and her potty habits need a *lot* more work..... 























oh gosh....sorry for the rant.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I have a similar story - Harley was an angel to train & seems like he 'got it' in about a week. Dakota on the other hand, at nearly 8 months is STILL having the occasional accident. Drives me NUTS because she's been so good, then all of a sudden, I walk out to the back room this morning, not 2 metres from the OPEN door to go outside, there is a neat little puddle









I guess it's just back to basics, watching her like a hawk & taking her outside every 20 minutes or so, I'm with you Carrie, this is getting very tedious!


----------



## patsan (Mar 2, 2006)

I think just like humans, each dog is different.
My first was trained within a week after getting him. My 2nd took much longer (and he was 16 weeks when I got him) and I just got a new little one this week, and she is totally trained. I don't even have to put any gates up in the house at all. She runs right over to the pee pee pad whenever she has to do her business. Not one accident since she's been here.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

When we got Tilly, we seemed to have an awful time with her potty training. Not at all like Lacie who just picked it up overnight.

Then I did remember that Tilly had spent her whole life in a crate (puppymill/pet store sceanrio) and had never had any expectations set for her. So I really started working with her -- but it seemed for every step we took forward, she would regress within the next couple of days. Then, when she was about 5 1/2-6 months, she just got it. I'm not sure how, but all of a sudden -- no more accidents.

Give your baby time. As they get older, it does get better.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Carrie- Wilson never had an accident until we moved into our new house. I found out that the previous owners had always had dogs- I think he was just reacting to the smells of other dogs.







We ripped up all the carpet and I bleached the sub floors, and then put the new hardwood in. At the same time I did the 2 weeks of only taking him out on a leash to go potty. He hasn't had one accident since then. I am never sure if its that we removed the old carpet, or if it was the leash, or a combo of both. But it worked! 

I wonder if it's something similar with Mini- she is confused as to where to go because there is lots of other dog smells?? If your new carpet hasn't been put down yet, you might bleach the subfloors, or prime the sub floor with something like Killz. 

Good luck!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Carrie- Wilson never had an accident until we moved into our new house. I found out that the previous owners had always had dogs- I think he was just reacting to the smells of other dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks deanna!! i sure could use any luck you could throw my way!









mini started this behavior at my old house... i was talking to jaimie about it a while ago and pixel had the same problem. she was completely trained and all of a sudden she wasn't.
the first 2 weeks i had mini she was great...then all of a sudden she didn't know what a pad was! 
first she really liked to use the vinyl in my old house, then she moved to the carpet and i found her piddles n' poos all over the place. when we moved here, i was extremely diligent on keeping an eye on her and making sure she used the pad.... but the only time she used it was when i put her on it! she just thinks the whole place is one gigantic potty for her. massimo still uses his litterbox....i just don't get it! 
she has me all sorts of frustrated.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks! I hope that she picks up on it soon! I guess it just takes time, but it is frustrating when she goes on the pad sometimes and then on the carpet the next time!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Give it another month and you'll notice a tremendous amount more control. Puppies just lose their inhibitions sometimes--it doesn't take much--distraction, escitement, momentary disorientation, illness, changes in routine or schedule, etc. etc. Ollie did that up until maybe 3 or 4 weeks ago (he's almost 6 months now). He'd seem like he was finally getting it and suddenly he'd go on the carpet! But he hardly EVER does that anymore. Just make sure you tell her "no" when she is going on the carpet...she'll catch on soon...


----------

